# 2008 Nissan Rogue, front pass cv half shaft



## waynegiro (Nov 20, 2015)

I have attempted to replace the half shaft. when I attempted to pull the axel to release it from the bearing housing the cv joint just separated from the housing at the bearing. I cannot get the cv housing free from the bearing housing. How do I accomplish this? 2008 Nissan Rogue AWD. Front Passenger side.


----------



## jltreadwell (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm sure you already fixed this but we had the same issue last night. I heated the aluminum bearing support while my son hit the rear of the bearing with a long bar. It was enough for it to come out. After it the bearing support cooled, I took some fine sandpaper to the inside of the bearing support to remove the rust residue, that was from the bearing, and applied some anti-seize to the ID of the housing. This should prevent a problem in the future.


----------

